# 7x7 centers



## Faz (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, I was just wondering what people use to solve centers on the 7x7. I've seen that Michal solves with 1x5 lines, and Bence solves the inner 5x5 center, and then expands with 1x3 row, 2 1x4 rows and then a 1x5 outer row. Personally, I use mostly the 5x5 -> Expand method.

What do you guys use? If you use a mixture, or something different, please explain it in a post.

Thanks!


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use 1x5 lines.
Explained here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myuiaVMv2eQ


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 17, 2010)

I use whatever I see first really. Sometimes 1x5, sometimes 1x3, sometimes other stuff. 

I'm no authority though.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 17, 2010)

In my opinion it's the better to use some kind of freestyle. If you see a block you shouldn't destroy it to a 1x5, and vica versa. But maybe that's just me. 



fazrulz said:


> and Bence solves *the inner 5x5 center*, and then expands with 1x3 row, 2 1x4 rows and then a 1x5 outer row.


 
Hmmm?


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm...Does this thread indicate that faz is planning to break the 7x7 WR?


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm practicing a bit xD


----------



## TheCuber94 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just use what I see. But often 1*5 lines.
Edit: I think you work all night all day to. No, seriously good luck!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 17, 2010)

1x5 lines seems to be faster for me


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 17, 2010)

I just use whatever, usually lines. I'm not exactly the best at 7x7 though...


Spoiler



23 MINUTE SINGLE PB!!!!!!!!  
I probably average faster than that, though.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 17, 2010)

lines, first cetres I do two opposite at the same time, just picking the line that looks best at the moment.


----------



## coinman (Oct 17, 2010)

Manly inner 5x5 centers and expanding, sometimes rows and sometime blocks depending on what comes up that i can use. To many commentators on the last two, need to learn a few tricks.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2010)

I use 1x5 lines (or sometimes 2x5 if there is a really nice setup). Fewer blocks means fewer non-UFrl turns.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2010)

I always use 1x5 lines, I average about 6 minutes on 7x7 with 1x5 lines, but about 8 minutes with blocks.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 17, 2010)

I use 1x5 lines for the 7x7x7’s centers.

But, to be honest, I must add that you’re faster to solve a 5x5x5 than I’am to solve the centers of it (of the 5x5x5, I mean) :fp. I would like to congratulate you for this and ask how you accomplish that. Maybe you already did a video for this?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2010)

I think that building 1x5 lines optimally would use fewer movers on average than expanding 3x3 block.
Just a hunch though.

Aimed at Faz primarily but open to all, do you think sub 3 on V-7 is possible?


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 17, 2010)

centres and expand usually, unless I see lines already made or something.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 17, 2010)

1x5 lines and 2x5 blocks.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> first cetres I do two opposite at the same time


 
Could you show us a video of this method?


----------



## Owen (Oct 17, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Aimed at Faz primarily but open to all, do you think sub 3 on V-7 is possible?


 
Yes.


----------



## Joker (Oct 17, 2010)

Either. Which ever is faster, just like either using 1x2 blocks or 1x3 rows on a 5x5. Just depends on the situation. 
-favourites so when Faz breaks 7x7 WR I will come here and bump the thread by saying "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" -

EDIT

And yeah, I think sub 3 is possible, but not for a while.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 17, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Aimed at Faz primarily but open to all, do you think sub 3 on V-7 is possible?


 
well if sub-2 is possible on V-6 I'd say sub-3 is possible for V-7...not that i'm any authority on big cubes..


----------



## riffz (Oct 17, 2010)

I use blocks and my opinion is worthless.


----------



## Joker (Oct 17, 2010)

My opinion is worthless for 7x7 also.


----------



## Dene (Oct 17, 2010)

I voted lines which I use as priority. I never go for the inner 3x3 square then expand outwards anymore however what I sometimes end up doing is going for the 3x3 block in the corner, then expand that to 3x4 then 3x5 so it's the same as having done the inner 1x5, expanded to 2x5 and then 3x5 onto one side as opposed to going for the inners then outers afterwards. Occasionally I will also go for the inner 3x4 block if it's convenient, then expand out to 4x4, 4x5 then 5x5.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2010)

Sub-3 should be possible on 7x7 if yours turns well enough.


----------

